# hdmi switch



## harryswope (Feb 23, 2009)

guys i just got a mini hdmi switch from ram and it does not read the signal from my dish 211k receiver it does connect to my denon dvd player rite away. is there anything i can change on sat receiver so it will work with my new switch.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd get a hold of Ram and see what they say. You may have to talk to Dish as well.


----------



## fauzigarib (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi... Anything further on your issues?

I, too bought a switch from Rocketfish, IIRC, and it has issues with some of my devices... especially the Apple TV, which is my main source.

Fauzi


----------

